
Boston dynamics doggo on sale for $74500 - gtsnexp
https://www.theverge.com/21292684/boston-dynamics-spot-robot-on-sale-price
======
gtsnexp
[https://shop.bostondynamics.com/DefaultStore/spot?cclcl=en_U...](https://shop.bostondynamics.com/DefaultStore/spot?cclcl=en_US&pid=aDl6g000000XdpZCAS)

------
PaulHoule
Do you mean

[https://hyperdimensionneptunia.fandom.com/wiki/Dogoo](https://hyperdimensionneptunia.fandom.com/wiki/Dogoo)

~~~
gtsnexp
Exactly

------
gtsnexp
Finally!

